# my mousey family- new and existing :D



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

thought would update on my babies!!
I ended up keeping 5 of the babies :lol: i just couldnt resist!

well here they are. . . . .

The first 3. . . .

Tea . .






















































Biscuit. . . . 































































Bourbon. . . .








































































Group piccies


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwww they're all so cute, and cool looking too!!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

awww very cute!!!  i bet there buzzing about all over the place


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!! They look so cute and very happy  I'm glad you kept some of the babies  Where did you find homes for them all!?!


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

group 2- dash and scurry. . .

Dash. . . 




































Scurry. . . . . . .



























































































together. . .


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

Group 3 the 'Mummies'. . . .


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

just people around the island, spent a lot of time with everyone who had them which was nice. i love them so very much x


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My mouse Suki looks exactly like your mouse Tea!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they look like they're full of character, Sweeties!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adorable little mousies and nice pix!


----------

